

The Humble Botanicula Debut - imrehg
https://www.humblebundle.com/

======
jamesgeck0
Unfortunately, it looks like Amanita debuted Botanicula here with several
bonuses... and let customers preorder the game on other sites without any
warning that there would be a bundle. The people behind GOG.com were given no
warning that the game they were selling also be a Humble Bundle.

Amanita is now giving preorder customers Machinarium and an art book, but
there was a kerfluffle for a bit there. It's somewhat unfortunate for the
Humble folk.

~~~
jbellis
Just got an email that GOG preorders are getting Machinarium, the soundtrack,
art book, and a full copy of The Witcher: Enhanced Edition Director’s Cut.

No complaints here.

------
healsdata
This bundle has a higher average (almost double) than previous bundles. My gut
tells me that this is related to the new rule that requires a minimum $5
payment to get the Steam keys. That's an interesting way for the humble folks
to get people to pay more but now we're two steps removed from the "pay what
you want" model; I wonder what compromise will be next.

~~~
binarycrusader
It's still pay what you want to get DRM-free games. Only the steam keys have a
minimum to prevent abuse. I don't see the problem here.

~~~
healsdata
No problem at all. I applaud them for finding ways to help increase the amount
paid while leaving it open as "pay what you want". Both changes have increased
the amount paid without while leaving folks free to pay one cent if they
really want.

------
imrehg
Point and click adventures, it looks awesome, went and got it right away.
Machinarium I've already known and enjoyed a lot.

One weird thing, though Botanicula seems to be made with Adobe Air - which is
no longer supported on Linux (according to <http://get.adobe.com/air/> checked
from this current Ubuntu I'm using)... Bummer, got to see whether the
unsupported Air versions work still.

[edit] Oh, they say it in the support docs where to get it from:
[http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/449...](http://support.humblebundle.com/customer/portal/articles/449518-humble-
botanicula-debut-system-reqs)

[edit] Also, there's a WTF... from TotalBiscuit about the game:
<http://youtu.be/0PIz87oIKN0>

~~~
tomg
Machinarium is a great game.

I would like to point out, however, that because it is Flash it saves your
game state in an LFO. The datastore it uses is the same as Firefox, so if you
clear your LFO cookies out of FF you'll delete your Machinarium saved game
data.

------
cocoflunchy
I've just started playing Windowsill and it's brilliant. Check this out :
<http://www.screenr.com/BEg8>

[Edit] Or just try it for yourself here : <http://windosill.com/online/>

